# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Επίγειος & Δορυφορικός Δέκτης > [Δέκτης Δορυφορικός] Αποκωδικοποιητης νοβα

## miggaki

Καλησπέρα θα μπορούσα να τον χρησιμοποιησω για τα καναλια της νιτζεα  γιατι λιγει η σύνδεση μου 

Στάλθηκε από το ALE-L21 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## georgis

Οχι......

----------

